# XM Installation



## NDG58 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have a 1998 nissan Maxima and I was wondering if anyone has any tips or unique ways of installing an XM Express EZ radio system with the stock premium Bose sound system in the Maxima?
Anything wold be helpful and pictures of your setup would be awesome.
Thank You


----------

